# ECHO 2-9-08



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Arrived at 8:30am. The edges were very slushy making hard to stay dry getting across. We went back to the spot we tried last weekend and drilled a few holes. Dropped our lines to the bottom and didnt have any hits after half an hour. Moved in closer and drilled a few more holes. Same as last week, 26ft. We were targeting perch so the lines were on the bottom. After a while I got bored and whenever something would show on the finder at 15ft I would real up about 8 cranks and give it a couple jigs. Ended up icing 4 trout and losing 3 more at the hole. My buddies got a kick out of watching me dive in the hole trying to flip them out. I didnt get any perch but my buddy pulled up 5. He also iced 2 trout.

All trout were rainbows between 12-16 inches. Except this brown...


















Everyone else in the vicinity thought it was going to break my rod. I was to worried about getting him through the hole to notice my rod was bent in half. Im guessing approximately 23" long according to rod length. The picture doesnt do it justice. Pretty skinny but still had some weight to him. 

Off the ice at 1:30pm.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Yuba 2-9-08*

Thats a great looking brown! Good job on the fish, out of curiosity how long does it take you to get down there? I live near Ogden.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Yuba 2-9-08*

45 minutes from the Wal Mart grocery in South Ogden to where we park. Thats driving a bit slower than normal traffic so I can rubberneck all the elk, moose and deer.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> Thats a great looking brown! Good job on the fish, out of curiosity how long does it take you to get down there? I live near Ogden.


Jeebus... Sorry guys. I had posted this as Yuba. NOT!!! I meant to type echo but somehow yuba... nevermind.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Haha I was gunna say thats a quick drive to Yuba! Good job at Echo lol


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Beauty of a brown. Glad to hear Echo was being nicer to people this week.


----------



## Tealboy (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice fish i watched you land that beast!!! my buddy and me with our wives were the party next to you that came running over when you landed that big ol brute! That pic really doesn't do it justice that thing is a pig! my buddies wife caught an 18 in brown right before that, we ended up catching quite a few bows no perch all on dark paddle bugs tipped with waxies


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Tealboy said:


> Nice fish i watched you land that beast!!! my buddy and me with our wives were the party next to you that came running over when you landed that big ol brute! That pic really doesn't do it justice that thing is a pig! my buddies wife caught an 18 in brown right before that, we ended up catching quite a few bows no perch all on dark paddle bugs tipped with waxies


Good to hear you did well on the trout. Glad I could entertain you with my ice dives. :lol: Almost had that last one... :roll:


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

How does echo fish in the spring? Are those big browns still around after the ice is gone or do they go into the river?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like a good day. I also made it out there on Sat. Caught 13 trout (a nice 21" brown) & 9 little perch. It was a great day to be out. I went back yesterday & only caught 4 trout & 2 perch between 2 of us :? 

I have done awesome in the spring at Echo, Not many big fish, but alot of little planters(14"-18")


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

bucksandducks said:


> How does echo fish in the spring? Are those big browns still around after the ice is gone or do they go into the river?


I couldnt tell you. Last weekend was the first time I have ever fished Echo. I'd like to know as well (for the perch mainly).


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Here's one that shows off the length a bit better.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Very nice fish!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a nice long brown! Too bad it couldnt have been a little fatter that would have been an even better fight! Good looking brown. This is the first year I have ever fished Echo, so I cant wait to try it in the spring on the toon.


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

looks healthy to me........ nice job


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice Job on the brown I was next to you as well and got to see you pull it out as well as the group that caught the 18 incher it was pretty fun trying to get back to the bank with all of the slush.


----------

